# Very Low Specific Gravity... What Now?



## ericerler (May 30, 2011)

I purchased two 6 gallon pails of juice (Cabernet Franc and Zinfandel) and when I measured the specific gravity yesterday, it was at about 1.020 on each (at about 57*F). The book I have says to test for sugar and acid and make adjustments, if necessary. When the specific gravity is 1.070 - 1.092, then make a yeast starter etc, etc. It says nothing about how to make adjustments!

So not knowing what to do, I did nothing in the hopes that someone might be able to help me. Now today with the wine at 67*F, the specific gravity on the Cab is down to 1.000 and still 1.020ish on the Zin. I took a reading with my inexpensive vinometre and the Cab is at about 10% while the Zin is at about 9%. I did an acid test this morning and the Cab is at .65% tartaric while the Zin is at .62% tartaric (given I'm not that experienced but I think I did it right!).

What should I do? Do I need to adjust sugar or acid or start up the yeast and throw it in? HELP!

PS - I also have a Pinot Noir that had about a 1.018 specific gravity originally. We put the yeast in and checked it after 7 days and the specific gravity was .998 so we racked it into a carboy, put the air lock on and there it has sat for about 4 weeks. Should I do anything with this one?

Cheers.


----------



## roblloyd (May 30, 2011)

That sounds like it's almost done fermenting now. Are you sure you're reading the scale correctly?

Starting should be around 1.080 then it's dry at <1.000

Unless they have naturally fermented already? How old are they? Does it taste sweet or does it taste like wine (young but alcoholic).


----------



## ericerler (May 30, 2011)

The guy from the store says that it has naturally fermented. I guess the juice has been sitting in the warehouse since last growing season.

I decided to just add the yeast and hope for the best.

Anyone suggest differently?


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2011)

I dont think its last growing season or it would have finished by now. It just thawed on its way here and started on its own. Its one reason I dont buy these juices as I just hate that. I did buy a bucket once that was sitting in the cold room which was about 3 months after the buckets came in and they were on sale due to sitting around and even at 45* it had been fermenting on its own and when I warmed it up and went to rack it it immediately oxidized and turned brown. I was not happy and brought it back.


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 31, 2011)

ericerler said:


> I purchased two 6 gallon pails of juice (Cabernet Franc and Zinfandel) and when I measured the specific gravity yesterday, it was at about 1.020 on each (at about 57*F).



They have already fermented, or at least they are in the process. Throwing more yeast in now is probably worthless, the yeast will just die because the alcohol level is already getting up there. Some of the juice bucket makers add their "chosen" yeast variety as part of the packaging, hopefully that is the case here.

It just means it got warm before you got it or shortly after and started fermenting, hopefully it will be fine. Just wait now for the gravity to stablize < 1.000 and then proceed with the next steps. If the Zin is stuck at 1.020 it's probably ruined.


----------



## robie (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like it is too late to add yeast.

What was the temperature of the contents when you first received the pails?

Some of the 6 gallon pails come with yeast already in them. They are intended to start fermenting as soon as they are warmed up.

Sounds like that might be what you have. Ask the store who sold it to you if the yeast was already added.

Might get in the internet and look up the specs on the particular brand and pail to see what they say.


----------

